# Bad deer processor



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

When I cut mine or get them done usually get about a third of hang weight plus or minus a couple pounds, depending on how blood shot front shoulders are or what have you. If you hit high front shoulder area, you will be a third or possibly less, you ruin both front shoulders and lower part of neck. 
Just my experience, maybe I've been getting duped for 30 years. Have had one processor I use call me the next day and said he forgot to give me a bag once. Not to name drop but I use Old Country Smoke House, and Captain Johns Smoke House.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

kozal01 said:


> I think about this exact scenario when I have a deer processed. I used a new processor this year and I was very pleased to get back 68 pounds of venison, I was shocked because my deer was decent size but wasn't huge, I guessed it at around 150 pounds. They must have picked every single bit of meat off of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I bet it was a bow kill. Just a guess gun season comes and they rush and miss a bunch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

angry angler said:


> I bet it was a bow kill. Just a guess gun season comes and they rush and miss a bunch
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It was bow and it was a clean shot, very little meat damage. I bet they do rush a bit more during rifle season like you said. Either way I was happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

buck snort said:


> no the shoulders were not blown out.


Where was the hit? Just one shot? Kinda puzzling cause mine was done Nov 15th and my buddys was done oct 5th and we both seemed to get 60+ pounds


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

kozal01 said:


> It was bow and it was a clean shot, very little meat damage. I bet they do rush a bit more during rifle season like you said. Either way I was happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I remember seing ur thread nice job once again. Good luck the rest of the season

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

And get this the owner of Expert deer processing just called me and left me a message that said " hey call me back you mother&%cker"...


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Guess someone must have caught wind that the word was out tonight....


----------



## behr123 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am always surprised of all the meat I get back from Dunbar meats in Milan, MI they do a great job. Everything is vacuumed sealed too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

I processed mine and a buddies deer last week. My buck dressed out 195 and I got 79 pounds off it, with some meat loss on one of the front shoulders. Buddies deer wasn't weighed but I guessed it around 120 pounds, we took 46 pounds of meat off that buck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shelbythedog (Nov 5, 2013)

Apparently the processor must monitor this forum, lol!!


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

buck snort said:


> And get this the owner of Expert deer processing just called me and left me a message that said " hey call me back you mother&%cker"...


Lol tell em with social networking he better treat his customers right. Everybody gets online for reviews usually before there purchase. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

The owner sounds like a classey guy.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

We processed 5 deer this year so far. 2. 160 lbs does. From those we ended up 108 lbs of meat before mixing.

1 200 lbs buck. Got us 48 lbs with some loss of front left shoulder meat

2 150 lbs bucks. From which we got 80 lbs from. 

We really trim them out and take as much of a neck roast as possible. Neck roasts were 6-8lbs each 

After cutting. We ended up with 236 lbs

102lbs of burger
63lbs of sausage/ salami
25 lbs neck roast
46 lbs jerky.


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

It sounds a little light but we don't know all the details. I used to help process deer in the evenings and weekends for extra Holiday cash. I have seen deer completely shot up, gut shot then followed up with a shot through the shoulders to fishish off, Texas heart shots, you all get the point. I have also had many deer come in that we're not completely gutted and you wouldn't believe how many come in with the &@$holes and bladder still in them. Even had some that the guy thought you didn't need to go through the diaphragm and the heart and lungs were still in it. Our rule of thumb was if we wouldn't eat it then it goes in the scrap bucket. You give someone back tainted or contaminated meat and that's not good either. What you get back starts with how you take care of things in the field from marksmanship to proper filed dressing and care. Not to say that there aren't processors out there that do a poor job, you just have to be selective. If a guy is notorious for everyone getting back the same amount of meat I would definitely look for someone else. We also made sausage, jerky and sticks and we did it in batches so it was all your own meat and not mixed with others as a lot of people do. Guys would say "but I don't want that much of that" all I had to do was open the cooler and show him some of the other deer and how the hunter had taken care of it or I should say the lack of taking care of and he would change his mind and only want his meat. I have seen 150# deer clean up with upwards of 70# of clean boned meat and the next 150 #er be lucky to get 30#. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

I would just add that many people don't realize the amount of damage a rifle can do internally. Until you process your own, you would never see some of the carnage. If guts are caught and blown through the meat or front shoulders are terribly clotted/damaged, while on the outside there is only pin holes. Everyone should process their own at least a few times


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

buck snort said:


> And get this the owner of Expert deer processing just called me and left me a message that said " hey call me back you mother&%cker"...


Call him!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck1632 (Nov 26, 2013)

buck snort said:


> Oh ya he also said that everyone gets about the same amount back. What a joke.


NO THE PROCESSOR DOES NOT MONITOR THE SITE, THE CUSTOMERS, LIKE ME WE TELL THEM, WE ARE VERY SATISFIED FOR MANY YRS, & we watch them process it, we are never shorted, sounds like you think u were shorted , & u always do it yourself, dont hide behind a computer & drag someone thru the mud when i know the people there, & they dont eat deer meat, and they are good honest people, if you want to watch you can, and we have, they DO A GREAT JOB! WE TOLD THEM.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

don'tgoenough said:


> It sounds a little light but we don't know all the details. I used to help process deer in the evenings and weekends for extra Holiday cash. I have seen deer completely shot up, gut shot then followed up with a shot through the shoulders to fishish off, Texas heart shots, you all get the point. I have also had many deer come in that we're not completely gutted and you wouldn't believe how many come in with the &@$holes and bladder still in them. Even had some that the guy thought you didn't need to go through the diaphragm and the heart and lungs were still in it. Our rule of thumb was if we wouldn't eat it then it goes in the scrap bucket. You give someone back tainted or contaminated meat and that's not good either. What you get back starts with how you take care of things in the field from marksmanship to proper filed dressing and care. Not to say that there aren't processors out there that do a poor job, you just have to be selective. If a guy is notorious for everyone getting back the same amount of meat I would definitely look for someone else. We also made sausage, jerky and sticks and we did it in batches so it was all your own meat and not mixed with others as a lot of people do. Guys would say "but I don't want that much of that" all I had to do was open the cooler and show him some of the other deer and how the hunter had taken care of it or I should say the lack of taking care of and he would change his mind and only want his meat. I have seen 150# deer clean up with upwards of 70# of clean boned meat and the next 150 #er be lucky to get 30#. Just a little food for thought.


Perfectly explained! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

buck1632 said:


> NO THE PROCESSOR DOES NOT MONITOR THE SITE, THE CUSTOMERS, LIKE ME WE TELL THEM, WE ARE VERY SATISFIED FOR MANY YRS, & we watch them process it, we are never shorted, sounds like you think u were shorted , & u always do it yourself, dont hide behind a computer & drag someone thru the mud when i know the people there, & they dont eat deer meat, and they are good honest people, if you want to watch you can, and we have, they DO A GREAT JOB! WE TOLD THEM.


So what was the reason for the amount of meat returned?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I have had three,maybe 4? cut up out of many,one bad processor and one great.Weight of returned meat only part of a job done well.
Takes me two days any more. With lots of trimming average around a third of hang weight before cutting starts.
I don,t expect a processor to trim like I do and for some things like sticks and what not its not required to be as extreme.
Lung shot well gutted and cleaned I,m stuck around that third weight.
Last few been shot through shoulders costing grinds. 
A cousin cut deer up years back for some place,can,t imagine her even wanting to eat any after some of the tales of what was brought in at times.
The last outfit stopped a couple years ago,hoping they start again but due to their trimming and the quality of what I found on my end I was sure to call and tell them that I,m picky about my venison and due to heat they did my deer and their work was outstanding.
Be nice as possible when having people handle your food and when their busy for weeks give them a chance to address concerns,it may help.
Proved wronging a customer another story.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

buck snort said:


> And get this the owner of Expert deer processing just called me and left me a message that said " hey call me back you mother&%cker"...


C, mon really? 

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

buck1632 said:


> NO THE PROCESSOR DOES NOT MONITOR THE SITE, THE CUSTOMERS, LIKE ME WE TELL THEM, WE ARE VERY SATISFIED FOR MANY YRS, & we watch them process it, we are never shorted, sounds like you think u were shorted , & u always do it yourself, dont hide behind a computer & drag someone thru the mud when i know the people there, & they dont eat deer meat, and they are good honest people, if you want to watch you can, and we have, they DO A GREAT JOB! WE TOLD THEM.


Good people they might be but leaving a message like that they need to work on there people skills

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

buck1632 said:


> NO THE PROCESSOR DOES NOT MONITOR THE SITE, THE CUSTOMERS, LIKE ME WE TELL THEM, WE ARE VERY SATISFIED FOR MANY YRS, & we watch them process it, we are never shorted, sounds like you think u were shorted , & u always do it yourself, dont hide behind a computer & drag someone thru the mud when i know the people there, & they dont eat deer meat, and they are good honest people, if you want to watch you can, and we have, they DO A GREAT JOB! WE TOLD THEM.


He has a valid point. 

30 lbs from any deer but a yearling is questionable. 

Granted we don't know the condition of the deer. You have to face it processors have a bad rep and I've caught a processor shorting me loins. That is why we do our own. And in reality it only takes 2 guys 1.5-2 hrs hide to sausage per deer


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

I did not hide behind a computer I talked to him face to face and told him I would never be back and that I would tell everyone I know about my experience. I never said he stole meat I just know how much meat I should of got. He is the one who calls me on the phone and leaves a nasty message. And yes I have processed many deer and have taken them to many other places. I have never received such little meat from a deer. I am satisfied with the time it took him and how he wrapped it. I was just telling everyone about my experience.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

buck1632 said:


> NO THE PROCESSOR DOES NOT MONITOR THE SITE, THE CUSTOMERS, LIKE ME WE TELL THEM, WE ARE VERY SATISFIED FOR MANY YRS, & we watch them process it, we are never shorted, sounds like you think u were shorted , & u always do it yourself, dont hide behind a computer & drag someone thru the mud when i know the people there, & they dont eat deer meat, and they are good honest people, if you want to watch you can, and we have, they DO A GREAT JOB! WE TOLD THEM.


Ok confused is buck1632 a single person "cause like "me we tell them" "when I know" or a group, family, gang, fraternal order, club etc because "we told them" "we are never shorted" "we have" .


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree with most that have chimed in. I typically get about 1/3 of dressed weight doing it myself. I'm no expert butcher and I'm slow as hell but I've cut probably 25 or 30 deer and that's what I see. I weigh them on a game spring scale when I hang them and then weigh the wrapped packages before they go in the freezer. A typical 1.5 YO doe in my experience dresses in the 100-130 range - most in the 105-115 pound range. Most 1.5 YO bucks in my area will dress around 130. The heaviest deer off my property have dressed in the 180 range.

That said, a 160 pound doe is a good doe. Did you scale it to know that? I would think you'd be looking at a good 50-60 pounds of meat off of such a deer assuming little trimming or waste. Yeah, 30 pounds is BS if your deer was truly that size. someone earlier nailed it in that you can get 30 pounds off of a small doe or BB. NOT acceptable for a 160 pound deer unless there was substantial damage / trimming done to it.





buck snort said:


> I did not hide behind a computer I talked to him face to face and told him I would never be back and that I would tell everyone I know about my experience. I never said he stole meat I just know how much meat I should of got. He is the one who calls me on the phone and leaves a nasty message. And yes I have processed many deer and have taken them to many other places. I have never received such little meat from a deer. I am satisfied with the time it took him and how he wrapped it. I was just telling everyone about my experience.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes I put it on a scale and to be technical the buck weighed 161 lbs.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

1/3 is a safe yield on the deer we process, for ourselves. Bone out.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

If that was its weight you got ripped. Minimal 50 pounds and I mean minimal id expect 70 of boneless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck1632 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=document_general_info&cPath=36&products_id=331 do your homework before you blast others! that is all I have to say on the matter, myself & many others I know go there every yr, watch them, they welcome it, & we don't know what part of the deer got shot, show us pictures, if you have done it yourself before, u should know, maybe you shot the shoulders & wanted someone else to blame, we only hear one side of the story.

we are VERY SATISFIED AT OUR PROCESSOR FOR MANY YRS AT THEIR SHOP


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

buck1632 said:


> http://butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=document_general_info&cPath=36&products_id=331 do your homework before you blast others! that is all I have to say on the matter, myself & many others I know go there every yr, watch them, they welcome it, & we don't know what part of the deer got shot, show us pictures, if you have done it yourself before, u should know, maybe you shot the shoulders & wanted someone else to blame, we only hear one side of the story.
> 
> we are VERY SATISFIED AT OUR PROCESSOR FOR MANY YRS AT THEIR SHOP


You joined today and have 2 posts...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

So according to that 40 percent yields on mature deer. Which means he should of got around 64 pounds. I understand that varies but not by 34 pounds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Well with this being your second post on the site....welcome.! I think the OP was expressing his experience with the processor. Lots of people come to MS and express opinions and experiences on various products and services being processors, deer tracking dogs, broadheads, Gander Mountain...lol.....you name it.!!! 



buck1632 said:


> http://butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=document_general_info&cPath=36&products_id=331 do your homework before you blast others! that is all I have to say on the matter, myself & many others I know go there every yr, watch them, they welcome it, & we don't know what part of the deer got shot, show us pictures, if you have done it yourself before, u should know, maybe you shot the shoulders & wanted someone else to blame, we only hear one side of the story.
> 
> we are VERY SATISFIED AT OUR PROCESSOR FOR MANY YRS AT THEIR SHOP


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

DoeMaster said:


> You joined today and have 2 posts...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And you can tell he means business by the all caps and nearly unreadable grammar. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like the processor to me. :sly:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

no it was not shot in the shoulders. I just have realize I got screwed and wanted to let everyone know about my experience.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

angry angler said:


> Sounds like the processor to me. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


X2, but judgeing by the grammer and caps it is probly his 13 Y.O. daughter. 

It happens, I stopped paying for processing about 10 years ago because of what happened to the O.P., It happens, unfortunetly for all processors I clump them all together, just cant trust my venison with anyone else anymore.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Been processing my own for years. I don't get hung up in the numbers to calculate yield of meat vs dressed weight... but I know nobody is stealing from me by doing my own.

My add to the story:
I took 57# of lean, trimmed 100% venison to a sausage-smoker a few years ago to get sausage made. Assuming the sausage-smoker mixed in 30% pork like he charged me for, that should have been about 75# of pre-cook sausage weight. I received 27# of finished sausage. I think it's safe to say I got taken by that sausage-smoker.


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

DoeMaster said:


> You joined today and have 2 posts...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha that's funny... why wouldn't he just say "I'm the processor?" And with all the caps he must be yelling at the computer screen, right? Lol Hope the OP has some free time left to get a chance to fill his freezer. Sry to hear about the bad experience. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quack Addict said:


> Been processing my own for years. I don't get hung up in the numbers to calculate yield of meat vs dressed weight... but I know nobody is stealing from me by doing my own.
> 
> My add to the story:
> I took 57# of lean, trimmed 100% venison to a sausage-smoker a few years ago to get sausage made. Assuming the sausage-smoker mixed in 30% pork like he charged me for, that should have been about 75# of pre-cook sausage weight. I received 27# of finished sausage. I think it's safe to say I got taken by that sausage-smoker.


So you mean to tell us you got your sausage smoked? :lol:


----------

